# New One Loft Race Loft Under Construction



## TALON

Construction started last Sunday. 

Size is 8'X40' which will include a office, and six sections for young birds.

Once the "One Loft Race" is over in October, this loft will become my new young bird loft.

For more info click on this link. http://www.sfbatc.com/

1-20-13










1-21-13










1-23-13










Daily updated photos to follow. 

Ken


----------



## TALON

Ken


----------



## Revolution Lofts

Is this the first year you're going to be hosting this one loft race? 

Could you give some more details? (Entry fee, perch fee, etc) 

The loft will surely make a nice young bird loft for personal use!


----------



## Zippy

Not sure why but I get really excited to see a new building project. It looks Awesome!


----------



## TALON

Revolution Lofts said:


> Is this the first year you're going to be hosting this one loft race?
> 
> Could you give some more details? (Entry fee, perch fee, etc)
> 
> The loft will surely make a nice young bird loft for personal use!


Thanks, and here's a link to the site with all the details. http://www.sfbatc.com/



Zippy said:


> Not sure why but I get really excited to see a new building project. It looks Awesome!


Thanks for the complement!!


----------



## almondman

You are one ambitious man. I agree with Zippy. New projects are very exciting. Please keep us posted (pictures) as it moves ahead. Looks to be a great start.


----------



## TALON

This morning we put down the floor.


----------



## almondman

I see you used 2x4's for the flooring. Is this to allow ventilation and/or easier cleaning(?)?


----------



## TALON

almondman said:


> You are one ambitious man. I agree with Zippy. New projects are very exciting. Please keep us posted (pictures) as it moves ahead. Looks to be a great start.


Thanks for all the kind words. 



almondman said:


> I see you used 2x4's for the flooring. Is this to allow ventilation and/or easier cleaning(?)?


Yes, and yes.


----------



## TALON

After a late lunch we put up the front, and rear framing.




























The next update will be on Sunday when we install the framing on each end, and install the roof.


----------



## pigeon is fun

Wow! you did a lot already in a few days.


----------



## almondman

Looks like you're having great weather for building too. Always something to dampen one's spirits.


----------



## TALON

pigeon is fun said:


> Wow! you did a lot already in a few days.


Thanks!  Today we had three of us working on the new loft. An extra set of hands is really a big help!  



almondman said:


> Looks like you're having great weather for building too. Always something to dampen one's spirits.


Yes, we're having a lot of fun in the rain!!


----------



## Revolution Lofts

Are you going to have a hallway that runs the entire length of the loft or just have doors that open up to each section?


----------



## hillfamilyloft

What is the spacing between your 2x4s?


----------



## TALON

Revolution Lofts said:


> Are you going to have a hallway that runs the entire length of the loft or just have doors that open up to each section?


Yes, there will be a hallway the entire length of the loft which ends at the last section.



hillfamilyloft said:


> What is the spacing between your 2x4s?


3/4" spacing between the floor boards.


----------



## napcinco05

I saw this one loft add on facebook on our pigeon group. Filam flyers-breeders. Nice loft right there! If only i have the money, i want to join. Goodluck on the one loft race.


----------



## Revolution Lofts

TALON said:


> Yes, there will be a hallway the entire length of the loft which ends at the last section.
> 
> 
> 
> 3/4" spacing between the floor boards.



At the end of your entire project, can you let me know how much everything cost you?


----------



## kingdizon

Wow that is a huge project. very cool. it looks very nice so far cant wait to see it once its built. I would love to enter even one bird into the Triple Crown...


----------



## TALON

napcinco05 said:


> I saw this one loft add on facebook on our pigeon group. Filam flyers-breeders. Nice loft right there! If only i have the money, i want to join. Goodluck on the one loft race.


Thanks... Hopefully you'll be able to participate. 



Revolution Lofts said:


> At the end of your entire project, can you let me know how much everything cost you?


Yes, we're anticipating around $2,500.



kingdizon said:


> Wow that is a huge project. very cool. it looks very nice so far cant wait to see it once its built. I would love to enter even one bird into the Triple Crown...


Thanks again... Looking forward to seeing you and your bird after Feb. 1st.


----------



## nancybird

Wow you sure got alot done already.


----------



## TALON

nancybird said:


> Wow you sure got alot done already.


Thanks, more to come!


----------



## rpalmer

The loft looks great but I question it's location. First it appears from your pictures that it is in a business parking lot. And secondly if you get much rain the shrubbery at it's rear will promote mold. Very nice loft.


----------



## TALON

Thanks!!  

The loft is actually in my backyard, and I agree about the oleanders, I'll be trimming more of it today.


----------



## TALON

Today was a long day, but we were able to accomplish a lot. We installed most of the roof, all of the rear siding, framed in both loft ends, siding on the left end, and installed a window on the right end.


----------



## TALON




----------



## Zippy

That would have taken me 4 months at least.


----------



## TALON

Zippy said:


> That would have taken me 4 months at least.


Three of us worked on it today!!  We installed the roof, and rear siding before lunch. After lunch we worker on both ends, and the front of the office.


----------



## TALON

Today most of the back wall, and left side wall paneling was installed, and a little painting was done.


----------



## kingdizon

This thing is so friggin cool. Im all excited lol its not even mines


----------



## TALON

kingdizon said:


> This thing is so friggin cool. Im all excited lol its not even mines


Thanks bro!! 

Today was just another day of primer painting.


----------



## TALON

Today we installed the plastic roof panels, painted the back side of the loft, (Hunter Green) and install the rest of the siding on the right end. Tomorrow, more painting.


----------



## Greek Boy

Talon- your new loft is coming along really fast. Can't wait to see the finished project and how you will design the front and do the interior. Looking great so far. Good luck to you and yours-Nick..


----------



## showmesilkies

Well done!


----------



## TALON

Greek Boy said:


> Talon- your new loft is coming along really fast. Can't wait to see the finished project and how you will design the front and do the interior. Looking great so far. Good luck to you and yours-Nick..





showmesilkies said:


> Well done!


Thanks guys!!


----------



## nancybird

You are getting alot done fast.


----------



## JT

I love this


----------



## TALON

nancybird said:


> You are getting alot done fast.


Thanks!! We're trying to get this build done FAST!!! 



JT said:


> I love this


Thanks much!!


----------



## TALON

Today we were able to install the front office window, more painting, and install all of the front 1"X2" 14 gauge welded wire.





































Tomorrow we'll start on the trim.


----------



## nancybird

Keep up the good work.Can't wait for more pictures.


----------



## TALON

Thanks Nancy!! 

I've been under the weather lately, hopefully I can get back to work in a few days.


----------



## derek

loft looks good.... feel better .....


----------



## almondman

Is the plan to let the floor stay natural? Or will it be stained,painted at he end of the project? It really is coming together very nicely. Hope you get better soon.


----------



## Revolution Lofts

Will the whole front be left open? Wouldn't it let in rain or make it too drafty? Just wondering because I too want to build one big loft someday instead of several smaller ones.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Nice loft, Why didn't use a metal wire floor. Thats a lot of floor to scrape.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

My thought is with the 3/4" spaces the poop will fall right through once it dries. Anxious to see how it works. I saw one with 1x2s with spacers on threaded rod before. There was no poop on the floor, it all fell through. Think this should work the same. Lot less work this way.


----------



## ThePigeonShack

Nice going...


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I think you will just have a lot of poop caked on the flat 2x4s untill you scrape it off. I still have to scrape my slat floors once in a while. I'm think you may have to train them to poop in the crack.


----------



## TALON

derek said:


> loft looks good.... feel better .....


Thanks!! I know it's been a while... I've been fighting pneumonia!!



almondman said:


> Is the plan to let the floor stay natural? Or will it be stained,painted at he end of the project? It really is coming together very nicely. Hope you get better soon.


Thanks again!! The floor will stay natural.



Revolution Lofts said:


> Will the whole front be left open? Wouldn't it let in rain or make it too drafty? Just wondering because I too want to build one big loft someday instead of several smaller ones.


Yes, the front will be left open.



Shadybug Lofts said:


> Nice loft, Why didn't use a metal wire floor. Thats a lot of floor to scrape.


Thanks!! A wooden floor will be much kinder to the wallet!!



hillfamilyloft said:


> My thought is with the 3/4" spaces the poop will fall right through once it dries. Anxious to see how it works. I saw one with 1x2s with spacers on threaded rod before. There was no poop on the floor, it all fell through. Think this should work the same. Lot less work this way.


We're hoping for less work.



teocallipittz said:


> Nice going...


Thanks!!



Shadybug Lofts said:


> I think you will just have a lot of poop caked on the flat 2x4s untill you scrape it off. I still have to scrape my slat floors once in a while. I'm think you may have to train them to poop in the crack.


There's diffidently going to be a lot of clean up, I just hope the 3/4" spacing will help.


----------



## TALON

Started on the landing board, and more painting was it for today!!



















Ken


----------



## TALON

Today we worked on the interior. Installing wall framing, and siding. Also hung some of the many perches.





































Ken


----------



## TALON

Ken


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Looks like your loft could be over run with mice and other rodents very easily.


----------



## akbird

I agree. Not to mention snakes and other critters. I would have gone with much small wire. That may deter people from wanting to enter birds there.


----------



## TALON

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Looks like your loft could be over run with mice and other rodents very easily.


Lets hope that the "Pigmy Chickens" that will be living below the loft can eat up the spilled seed, and keep the rodents away.


----------



## billyr70

Great job. Looks like the Birds will love there new home. I hope your felling better.


----------



## TALON

akbird said:


> I agree. Not to mention snakes and other critters. I would have gone with much small wire. That may deter people from wanting to enter birds there.


Snakes!! God how I hate SNAKES!! I went with the 1" X 2" (14 gauge) welded wire because it's stronger than the 1" X 1" (16 gauge) welded wire. Lets hope I don't have to change it out in the future.


----------



## TALON

billyr70 said:


> Great job. Looks like the Birds will love there new home. I hope your felling better.


Thanks Bill!! ... and yes, I'm feeling much better, Thank you again!!


----------



## hillfamilyloft

How many sections will you be able to divide it up in? Are you going to use sliding doors?


----------



## TALON

hillfamilyloft said:


> How many sections will you be able to divide it up in? Are you going to use sliding doors?


There will be six sections. Five sections will have three position hinged doors allowing for maximum versatility. The sixth section, (far left end of loft) will have a two position hinged door, either open, or closed to the hall way, and or the aviary.

Hopefully the doors will be completed today with pictures to follow.


----------



## conditionfreak

Are you going to incorporate a self basketing door? I have seen one loft race lofts that have a platform on one end, with a door on the bottom. Which opens out onto the platform, and you put a training basket up against that door. Allowing the birds to be herded through the little door, into the training basket.

That would be a real work saver when training. Fill the basket with birds. The close the door. Replace the basket with another basket, etc.

Catching and basketing birds is the hardest thing about pigeon racing. Harder than scrapping poop even.


----------



## nancybird

It sure is looking great!


----------



## TALON

conditionfreak said:


> Are you going to incorporate a self basketing door? I have seen one loft race lofts that have a platform on one end, with a door on the bottom. Which opens out onto the platform, and you put a training basket up against that door. Allowing the birds to be herded through the little door, into the training basket.
> 
> That would be a real work saver when training. Fill the basket with birds. The close the door. Replace the basket with another basket, etc.
> 
> Catching and basketing birds is the hardest thing about pigeon racing. Harder than scrapping poop even.


Yes, we will be installing a training basket loading system. (Pix to follow).



nancybird said:


> It sure is looking great!


Thanks Nancy!! 

Today was a very busy long day. Just a lot of little projects completed.

We're expecting bad weather for the next few days, so construction will slow down.


----------



## TALON

Today we finished installing the interior walls, built, and hung one of the six sections doors, and insulated the office.


----------



## billyr70

conditionfreak said:


> Are you going to incorporate a self basketing door? I have seen one loft race lofts that have a platform on one end, with a door on the bottom. Which opens out onto the platform, and you put a training basket up against that door. Allowing the birds to be herded through the little door, into the training basket.
> 
> That would be a real work saver when training. Fill the basket with birds. The close the door. Replace the basket with another basket, etc.
> 
> Catching and basketing birds is the hardest thing about pigeon racing. Harder than scrapping poop even.


Thats a great idea. I just posted a video of the way i Basket my birds. (I use that system and love it) You have the perfect loft to make that system work great. Good luck, the loft looks FANTASTIC so far.

Billy


----------



## TALON

billyr70 said:


> Thats a great idea. I just posted a video of the way i Basket my birds. (I use that system and love it) You have the perfect loft to make that system work great. Good luck, the loft looks FANTASTIC so far.
> 
> Billy


Thanks Billy!! 

Today we worked on the office some more installing all the wiring for the electric outlets, and switches. Installed more paneling, and built more section doors. 

We ordered the pre-hung exterior door, and I can't wait for it to arrive. 




























Ken


----------



## kingdizon

WOW. It's like a thoroughbred horse racing stable. that thing is sweeeeet.


----------



## Black.Pied

Amazing loft don't like the floor what direction is the loft facing .?


----------



## almondman

Just keeps getting better and better!


----------



## TALON

kingdizon said:


> WOW. It's like a thoroughbred horse racing stable. that thing is sweeeeet.


Thanks !!



Black.Pied said:


> Amazing loft don't like the floor what direction is the loft facing .?


The race loft is facing south east.



almondman said:


> Just keeps getting better and better!


Thanks bro!!


----------



## TALON

Today we added around 70 pigeons to the race loft.


----------



## almondman

That completes the picture! looking really good now.


----------



## nancybird

Wow thats great!


----------



## kingdizon

almondman said:


> That completes the picture! looking really good now.


i agree. 70 rooms reserved at the Pigeon Hilton


----------



## TALON

almondman said:


> That completes the picture! looking really good now.





nancybird said:


> Wow thats great!





kingdizon said:


> i agree. 70 rooms reserved at the Pigeon Hilton


Thanks everyone!!


----------



## HmoobH8wj

cool is this going to be the new pt race for 2014? Lol jkin but very nice.


----------



## nancybird

They are very lucky pigeons.


----------



## TALON

HmoobH8wj said:


> cool is this going to be the new pt race for 2014? Lol jkin but very nice.





nancybird said:


> They are very lucky pigeons.


Thanks!!


----------



## nancybird

Your welcome.


----------



## billyr70

Thanks for taking the time to post the pictures, you are doing a great job bro, keep posting pics. I love the loft.......

Billy


----------



## TALON

billyr70 said:


> Thanks for taking the time to post the pictures, you are doing a great job bro, keep posting pics. I love the loft.
> 
> Billy


Thanks Billy!!

Yesterday we were able to finish up the office paneling, and electrical installation. 










The custom ordered office door came in, and we installed it ASAP!!




























We still need to finish the landing board, stair case with landing, front door over hang, and lots of trim work.

Ken


----------



## billyr70

Ken, that's a fantastic designed loft. You and your birds will do very well.


----------



## TALON

billyr70 said:


> Ken, that's a fantastic designed loft. You and your birds will do very well.


Thanks again!


----------



## TALON

Between yesterday, and today we built the staircase, trimmed out the interior windows, painted the office, and built some of the many needed perches.


----------



## Revolution Lofts

Looking good! I'm not sure if I missed it, but how many birds can this hold?


----------



## Pijlover

Thats awesome!! simply amazing
what is the estimated cost and how many birds you can keep?


----------



## TALON

Revolution Lofts said:


> Looking good! I'm not sure if I missed it, but how many birds can this hold?


Thanks!! The loft was designed to hold 400 birds.



Pijlover said:


> Thats awesome!! simply amazing
> what is the estimated cost and how many birds you can keep?


Thanks again!! Total cost so far is around $3,000.  The loft will hold 400 pigeons.


----------



## soundmajorr

Hey Talon, nice loft. How has it been cleaning the floor so far with those 70 or so birds in the loft? and why the different perches than you have in the first section?


----------



## TALON

soundmajorr said:


> Hey Talon, nice loft. How has it been cleaning the floor so far with those 70 or so birds in the loft? and why the different perches than you have in the first section?


Thanks for the complement!! Haven't scraped the floor yet, so I guess it's all good! 

We regrouped on the perches, new pix to follow tomorrow.

Installed the desk.










More painting.










Plus we built lots of new perches.


----------



## nancybird

Looking good.


----------



## almondman

Cripes - your loft has better countertops than my house. My wife will never see that picture.


----------



## kingdizon

i wanna come and check it out!! LOL Dang i like your lofts...let me get a pair off you!


----------



## kingdizon

almondman said:


> Cripes - your loft has better countertops than my house. My wife will never see that picture.


LMAO! I know people right now that'd rent that out if it wasn't a pigeon loft


----------



## TALON

nancybird said:


> Looking good.


Thank you!!



almondman said:


> Cripes - your loft has better countertops than my house. My wife will never see that picture.


Come on now!!



kingdizon said:


> i wanna come and check it out!! LOL Dang i like your lofts...let me get a pair off you!


Please, come by and check it out, and thanks!



kingdizon said:


> LMAO! I know people right now that'd rent that out if it wasn't a pigeon loft


Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## kingdizon

TALON said:


> *Please, come by and check it out, and thanks!*


Lol don't invite me unless you mean it because I'll really come by to check it out


----------



## TALON

kingdizon said:


> Lol don't invite me unless you mean it because I'll really come by to check it out


Call me for my address. 925-595-5257

Ken


----------



## TALON

Today's pix!!


----------



## kingdizon

Wow sweet. You guys been working hard all day. You're putting in carpet in the office thats cool Dang,until the wee hours of the night...
Thanks again for letting me visit your lofts and making me feel so welcomed. I really enjoyed the whole experience. You have wonderful birds, and you got me hooked on Damascenes!! Lol,i kinda wanna call them Mahomets


----------



## TALON

kingdizon said:


> Wow sweet. You guys been working hard all day. You're putting in carpet in the office thats cool Dang,until the wee hours of the night...
> Thanks again for letting me visit your lofts and making me feel so welcomed. I really enjoyed the whole experience. You have wonderful birds, and you got me hooked on Damascenes!! Lol,i kinda wanna call them Mahomets


We decided against the carpet, and went with linoleum.



















We also finished the electrical installation.


----------



## kingdizon

That looks real decent good decision
Its coming along great! Cant wait to see more pictures of the progress


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Thinking you might want to put some clear plastic or glass between the office and the loft. Could get a bit dusty in there.


----------



## TALON

kingdizon said:


> That looks real decent good decision
> Its coming along great! Cant wait to see more pictures of the progress


Thanks!!



hillfamilyloft said:


> Thinking you might want to put some clear plastic or glass between the office and the loft. Could get a bit dusty in there.


I agree! The wire will be replaced with scratch resistant plexiglass.


----------



## TALON

Before










After


----------



## Greek Boy

Talon- your new loft came out really nice and amazingly fast. Best of luck to all your future endeavors.-Nick..


----------



## TALON

Greek Boy said:


> Talon- your new loft came out really nice and amazingly fast. Best of luck to all your future endeavors.-Nick..


Thanks Nick! We're about 85% complete with this build.


----------



## shadowoak

very nice! . Did I miss somthing you said you had 3000.00 into it that seems pretty reasonable ? Looks very cool to say the least


----------



## kingdizon

NICE! i see you put that platform you were talking about. And the outside ceiling is looking real crisp too, man i cant wait to see it when it's done. Although to me $3000 is a lot of 0's, it does seem pretty reasonable,but i suspect the cost has exceeded that already. In any case its the coolest loft ive ever seen, i hella like the skylight ceilings inside too!


----------



## TALON

shadowoak said:


> very nice! . Did I miss somthing you said you had 3000.00 into it that seems pretty reasonable ? Looks very cool to say the least





kingdizon said:


> NICE! i see you put that platform you were talking about. And the outside ceiling is looking real crisp too, man i cant wait to see it when it's done. Although to me $3000 is a lot of 0's, it does seem pretty reasonable,but i suspect the cost has exceeded that already. In any case its the coolest loft ive ever seen, i hella like the skylight ceilings inside too!


Thanks guys!!

No work on the loft yesterday, instead Mike and I vaccinated, and clipped #9, & #10 flights on close to 100 pigeons.

We have bad weather for the next couple of days so not much happening here on the loft.


----------



## kingdizon

TALON said:


> Thanks guys!!
> 
> No work on the loft yesterday, instead Mike and I vaccinated, and *clipped #9, & #10 flights on close to 100 pigeons.*
> 
> We have bad weather for the next couple of days so not much happening here on the loft.


dang. how long did that take? and ill be back up there next thursday or friday depending on your schedule and availability.


----------



## TALON

kingdizon said:


> dang. how long did that take? and ill be back up there next thursday or friday depending on your schedule and availability.


Just a few hours. See ya next week. I have a surprise for you too!!


----------



## kingdizon

TALON said:


> Just a few hours. See ya next week. I have a *surprise* for you too!!


 Okie dokie. See you next week!


----------



## TALON

Today we installed the landing board...


----------



## TALON

... and a cabinet for the office.


----------



## Zippy

Oh man that's really cool


----------



## Pijlover

Wish i have a loft like this some day, pretty cool


----------



## billyr70

Amazing............


----------



## kingdizon

Oh wow. Thats so damn cool. So the Benzing system is hooked into race band timing platforms right? That's a nice clock. Sweet lil office area. That's a nice part of it I havent seen before really. You guys come up with that?


----------



## TALON

Zippy said:


> Oh man that's really cool





Pijlover said:


> Wish i have a loft like this some day, pretty cool





billyr70 said:


> Amazing............


Thanks guys!!



kingdizon said:


> Oh wow. Thats so damn cool. So the Benzing system is hooked into race band timing platforms right? That's a nice clock. Sweet lil office area. That's a nice part of it I havent seen before really. You guys come up with that?


Thanks again!! Yes the Benzing M1 clock is connected to the two Benzing lazer loft antennas. Mike wanted a office since day one, and he got it!!


----------



## Greek Boy

Talon- excellent racing loft all around. All the best-Nick..


----------



## derek

nice job... looks like a nice place to live lolol ....... what i like the most about its nice and open and looks easy to clean .. all the best...


----------



## TALON

Greek Boy said:


> Talon- excellent racing loft all around. All the best-Nick..


Thanks Nick!!



derek said:


> nice job... looks like a nice place to live lolol ....... what i like the most about its nice and open and looks easy to clean .. all the best...


Thanks again!!

Today we started on the screen doors for the landing board. We were only able to install one of them before dark, so we'll finish the rest tomorrow.





































Ken


----------



## TALON

All the screen doors to the aviary were installed today, and two of the four traps were also installed. Now, finally the pigeons can be out on the landing board!!





































Ken


----------



## pigeon is fun

Looking good!


----------



## Zippy

Ken how do the flypens work? Do you open one loft section at a time to give the birds outside time or do you open all the sections and let them out at once. If so do they all make it back to their own sections? I have seen lofts like this and wondered how it all worked. I know my birds would get mixed up if I let them.


----------



## kingdizon

Woah you guys did a lot. I see the office is lookin spiffy, and the landing boards look awesome. Can I come check it out tomorrow?


----------



## TALON

pigeon is fun said:


> Looking good!


Thanks!!



Zippy said:


> Ken how do the flypens work? Do you open one loft section at a time to give the birds outside time or do you open all the sections and let them out at once. If so do they all make it back to their own sections? I have seen lofts like this and wondered how it all worked. I know my birds would get mixed up if I let them.


When complete the aviary will have the ability to have either one large fly section, or three separate fly sections. We can open one loft section at a time, or all at once.



kingdizon said:


> Woah you guys did a lot. I see the office is lookin spiffy, and the landing boards look awesome. Can I come check it out tomorrow?


We'll see you in the morning!!

Ken


----------



## TALON

I decided to add some color to the loft today... 










... I thought if I paint the window trim too it might be a little to much... What do you think??










Ken


----------



## Greek Boy

Talon- the trim painting was a nice touch. Good idea, gives the loft a smart look. Yours in sport-Nick.


----------



## kingdizon

Greek Boy said:


> Talon- the trim painting was a nice touch. Good idea, gives the loft a smart look. Yours in sport-Nick.


I agree. It brings more life to it, and a sense of professionalism, detail, and care. Good color too. I like it. Lol you should host next years PT Classic


----------



## Revolution Lofts

Great looking loft!

Sorry if I missed it, but is there something between the the office and the pigeons on the inside? Like a small little 3 X 3 room. It would be really helpful in keeping your office clean. Cause every time the door to the pigeons would open, dust & feathers would get into the office. But a second barrier allows any dust particles or feathers to be trapped in there.

Overall, I really like what you've done so far. You built pretty bunch exactly what I'd do (minus the wire mesh front due to the cold here in Canada). The paint choice is excellent as well.


----------



## TALON

Greek Boy said:


> Talon- the trim painting was a nice touch. Good idea, gives the loft a smart look. Yours in sport-Nick.


Thanks Nick!!



kingdizon said:


> I agree. It brings more life to it, and a sense of professionalism, detail, and care. Good color too. I like it. Lol you should host next years PT Classic


Thanks Eddie!!



Revolution Lofts said:


> Great looking loft!
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Sorry if I missed it, but is there something between the the office and the pigeons on the inside? Like a small little 3 X 3 room. It would be really helpful in keeping your office clean. Cause every time the door to the pigeons would open, dust & feathers would get into the office. But a second barrier allows any dust particles or feathers to be trapped in there.
> 
> Not at this time, there just isn't space for it.
> 
> Overall, I really like what you've done so far. You built pretty bunch exactly what I'd do (minus the wire mesh front due to the cold here in Canada). The paint choice is excellent as well.


Thanks again!!

Ken


----------



## TALON

Today we built, and installed the two traps...










... and finished up the outside trim.



















Ken


----------



## Ashby Loft

Super Loft!


----------



## TALON

Ashby Loft said:


> Super Loft!


Thanks!! 

Today we finished building, and installing all the individual section doors.










Ken


----------



## Greek Boy

Talon- Ken I like the way you set up your drop traps. I take it the electronic pads will fit in right under where you left space between land board and traps? Yours in sport- Nick..


----------



## chayi

WOW! Super awesome... May I ask at finished project what could be the cost of a loft that size and quality?


----------



## chayi

Ok I just read total cost estimated 3000. Wow you did all the work?


----------



## TALON

Greek Boy said:


> Talon- Ken I like the way you set up your drop traps. I take it the electronic pads will fit in right under where you left space between land board and traps? Yours in sport- Nick..


Thanks!! The 30" Benzing lazer antennas are already installed.



chayi said:


> WOW! Super awesome... May I ask at finished project what could be the cost of a loft that size and quality?





chayi said:


> Ok I just read total cost estimated 3000. Wow you did all the work?


Thanks!! We're up to $4,000 now.


----------



## TALON

Happy pigeons!!










Hand railing went up today for the staircase.




























Ken


----------



## almondman

Happy owner?????


----------



## TALON

almondman said:


> Happy owner?????


Yes indeed, very happy!!


----------



## almondman

As you should be. One of the best I've seen so far.


----------



## TALON

almondman said:


> As you should be. One of the best I've seen so far.


Thank you for the complement!! 

Ken


----------



## almondman

Thanks for sharing your build.


----------



## kingdizon

Wow it looks great! I was wondering if you were putting up a handrail for the steps.
They look good all spread out now throughout the loft. You did a good job Ken. Its marvelous


----------



## TALON

kingdizon said:


> Wow it looks great! I was wondering if you were putting up a handrail for the steps.
> They look good all spread out now throughout the loft. You did a good job Ken. Its marvelous


Thanks Eddie! Mike, and I still aren't finished, but we're getting there. 

Ken


----------



## hillfamilyloft

TALON
would love for you to keep the post going even after you are finished. Would like to see all the trials and tribulations of running a one loft race. Also keep us posted on how the race is going.


----------



## derek

wow .. great job .. when can i move in.......lolol good work


----------



## TALON

hillfamilyloft said:


> TALON
> would love for you to keep the post going even after you are finished. Would like to see all the trials and tribulations of running a one loft race. Also keep us posted on how the race is going.


Will do!! 



derek said:


> wow .. great job .. when can i move in.......lolol good work


Thanks Derek!! 

Fresh paint for the staircase hand railing. 



















Ken


----------



## kingdizon

Looking good! Very clean. And yea keep posting even after construction. Im interested to see


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Give us the pros and cons of the floor. Have you had to clean it? Is everything dropping through?


----------



## boneyrajan.k

Thats one of the best lofts,i have ever seen.Great job buddy......Do keep sharing the training as well as race activities from this loft.It will be a pleasure to follow your racing activities,if you have a pigeon page or stuff in social networks like facebook,do let us know


----------



## TALON

hillfamilyloft said:


> Give us the pros and cons of the floor. Have you had to clean it? Is everything dropping through?


Floor is working out as anticipated. Haven't cleaned it yet, but when it's time I know it should be quick, and easy! 












boneyrajan.k said:


> Thats one of the best lofts,i have ever seen.Great job buddy......Do keep sharing the training as well as race activities from this loft.It will be a pleasure to follow your racing activities,if you have a pigeon page or stuff in social networks like facebook,do let us know


Thank you for the complements!!  I'll be starting a new thread for the race shortly.

Ken


----------



## xaivang

Wow looking really nice n seem like the poop are going to be slot of scraping


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Nice loft, I like it a lot. I think you spent a lot of money but missed the biggest head ace in pigeon keeping "cleaning the loft" I'm sure that if you would have put metal wire floors all that poop would be under the loft right now and not in it. Wire floors and a couple tarps under the loft that could be dragged out and dumped off would have made the loft perfect. It would have made you life a lot easier. With the size of the loft and the number of birds and lofts you have you will be scrapping 24/7.


----------



## TALON

xaivang said:


> Wow looking really nice n seem like the poop are going to be slot of scraping


Thanks!! 



Shadybug Lofts said:


> Nice loft, I like it a lot. I think you spent a lot of money but missed the biggest head ace in pigeon keeping "cleaning the loft" I'm sure that if you would have put metal wire floors all that poop would be under the loft right now and not in it. Wire floors and a couple tarps under the loft that could be dragged out and dumped off would have made the loft perfect. It would have made you life a lot easier. With the size of the loft and the number of birds and lofts you have you will be scrapping 24/7.


Thanks again!!

I have welded wire floors with slide out drawers below in six other lofts, and yes this loft is totally different. 



















Scraping the floors should be a snap on this new floor with the spacing we have between the floor boards. With the use of a rake, cleaning out below shouldn't be that bad. I guess we'll see.

Ken


----------



## Crazy Pete

It says in the rules, all prizes to be cut 15% so the $5000 prize is really only $4250, why Is that?
Dave


----------



## TALON

Crazy Pete said:


> It says in the rules, all prizes to be cut 15% so the $5000 prize is really only $4250, why Is that?
> Dave


Hi Dave, 

The 15% cut is a administrative fee. This fee comes off the top, so a $5000 prize pays, $5000. 

Ken


----------



## TALON

Staircase hand railing is now complete. 










Ken


----------



## Zippy

That looks great, I should say the whole thing looks great.


----------



## Greek Boy

Ken- beautiful job all around. Lots of luck to you and yours-Nick


----------



## billyr70

Looks great, you really did a nice job.

Billy


----------



## billyr70

TALON said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!!
> 
> I have welded wire floors with slide out drawers below in six other lofts, and yes this loft is totally different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scraping the floors should be a snap on this new floor with the spacing we have between the floor boards. With the use of a rake, cleaning out below shouldn't be that bad. I guess we'll see.
> 
> Ken


I think your right the poop should scrap through the cracks if the spacing is right as long as you don't let it clump up a lot. Should work just fine. Let us know what you think in a month or so.

Billy


----------



## TALON

Zippy said:


> That looks great, I should say the whole thing looks great.


Thanks much!!


----------



## TALON

Greek Boy said:


> Ken- beautiful job all around. Lots of luck to you and yours-Nick


Thanks Nick!



billyr70 said:


> Looks great, you really did a nice job.
> 
> Billy


Thanks Billy!



billyr70 said:


> I think your right the poop should scrap through the cracks if the spacing is right as long as you don't let it clump up a lot. Should work just fine. Let us know what you think in a month or so.
> 
> Billy


Will do, but I don't think I can wait a month!!


----------



## Crazy Pete

That's a fine looking loft, love the floor, you should do real well.
Dave


----------



## TALON

Crazy Pete said:


> That's a fine looking loft, love the floor, you should do real well.
> Dave


Thanks Dave!! 

Ken


----------



## hillfamilyloft

My thoughts are as the poop dries up and breaks down that it will slip right through. May clean itself as long as it is dry.


----------



## luckyloft

Wonderful loft! Looks well thought out and put together. I enjoyed the step by step pictures. Good Luck with the race. Jeff


----------



## TALON

hillfamilyloft said:


> My thoughts are as the poop dries up and breaks down that it will slip right through. May clean itself as long as it is dry.


Let's hope so!! 



luckyloft said:


> Wonderful loft! Looks well thought out and put together. I enjoyed the step by step pictures. Good Luck with the race. Jeff


Thanks!!










Ken


----------



## TALON

We added some lattice as we're getting ready to add the chickens below the loft! 



















Ken


----------



## xaivang

Looking really nice


----------



## TALON

xaivang said:


> Looking really nice


Thanks!!


----------



## HmoobH8wj

what u mean add the chickens below the loft?


----------



## TALON

HmoobH8wj said:


> what u mean add the chickens below the loft?


We're adding chickens under the loft so they can eat the spent seed. Hopefully by doing this, it will keep rodents away. 

Ken


----------



## jwbriggs

Extremely nice setup and layout!


----------



## TALON

Sorry I haven't been around lately, but all is well.

Pigeons are trained to 100 miles now.

New video. Click on image.


Ken


----------



## soundmajorr

great job Talon. I have been following your trainings. from the looks of it, you did a good job settling and not losing many birds. are you going to do this race next year? or is it one and done?


----------



## Gforce

Love this loft a real dream loft  
Thanks for sharing the step by step photos gave me some ideas aswell .


----------



## TALON

soundmajorr said:


> great job Talon. I have been following your trainings. from the looks of it, you did a good job settling and not losing many birds. are you going to do this race next year? or is it one and done?


Thanks... and yes, we'll have another race next year! 



Gforce said:


> Love this loft a real dream loft
> Thanks for sharing the step by step photos gave me some ideas aswell .


Thanks!!


----------



## dasja

Very practical loft, well done.


----------



## epul

That is going to be nice


----------



## soundmajorr

Just wanted to say congrats on your 1st race, and a very good job getting them homed and trained. very good returns, only 3 birds not back. thats excellent. looking forward to sending birds here next year due to you handling of the birds.


----------



## TALON

dasja said:


> Very practical loft, well done.


Thank you very much!!



epul said:


> That is going to be nice


Thanks!!



soundmajorr said:


> Just wanted to say congrats on your 1st race, and a very good job getting them homed and trained. very good returns, only 3 birds not back. thats excellent. looking forward to sending birds here next year due to you handling of the birds.


Thanks for the complement, I'm looking forward to your birds next year!!


----------



## dazzatorre

Great loft. Love it. Out of curiosity, what is the height of front and back wall?


----------



## TylerBro

my question is why did you take the time and money to put in insolation when the front is wide open? unless you have some winter plans for it .... idk just wondering


----------



## TALON

dazzatorre said:


> Great loft. Love it. Out of curiosity, what is the height of front and back wall?


Thanks for the complement! From the front bottom plate to the front top plate is 6'. From the rear bottom plate to the rear top plate is 6' 11". Hope this helps. 



TylerBro said:


> my question is why did you take the time and money to put in insolation when the front is wide open? unless you have some winter plans for it .... idk just wondering


We only insulated the office.


----------



## TALON

This Sunday will be the second race at 238.378 miles... Good luck to everyone involved!!


----------



## TylerBro

Oh Ha Ha Okay I understand That Ha Ha !!!!!


----------



## Fieldandforest

*Wow!*

Just read your whole thread, topnotch very impressed/inspired. Did you ever put the chickens under? If you ever did have rodent/snake problem try Guinea fowl,I see them running around the pasture snake in beak. I really appreciate the loft evolution photo documentation.


----------



## TALON

Sorry for such a late response! Yes the chickens were added under the loft, but only for two years. We were afraid that maybe all the scratching around might have caused a dust problem for the pigeons.

Good to be back!!


----------



## TALON

Last Oct. 2019 was the last One Loft Race from my location, So I have converted the race loft to a breeding loft for Fancy pigeon breeding. 

Almost three years ago we added a 8'X30 addition, so as you can see I have a lot more room to work with, and my pigeons love it too!


----------

